
Does my product suck? Or is it me? - spking
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/does-my-product-suck-or-is-it-me-82be9149ec
======
ColinWright
There are several products available for pinging money to people ... how is
yours different? What problem does it solve that I haven't already solved with
TipJar, Ko-Fi, GiveButter, or Patreon?

How does cash get injected into the system? How do I withdraw cash from the
system? You may think these questions are already answered on your landing
page, but given that I know about, and possibly use, an existing system, why
should I read it?

Why should I use your system instead of one of the others? If I already have a
system, why should I switch? What pain-point are you removing?

It's very likely your product is amazingly implemented, but I can see no
reason to read beyond ... "Oh, another micro-payment system".

Why should I trust you with my money?

And so on.

Hope that helps.

